# Victory Sonic VK-TP4 MK1 Tube Preamp



## Ryanu (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have never done any product review before so please bear with me. I started to enjoy the tube sound when I audited my buddy's ride. He has 3 way scanspeak with midrange and tweet powered by DLS TA2. At that time, I told myself that one day I want to enjoy tube sound whether it is at home or in the car.

So, one day while I was browsing diymobile forum... I stumbled upon this post mobile tube preamp. Hmmm.. so i thought this could be expensive as I am located in Malaysia and it might cost a bomb to ship here. So, i paused for a while... subscribed to the post and read what Victor explained on all his work and progress. So finally, I said **** it. Give it a try! 

To cut the long story short, I ordered and the whole process was seemless. Thanks a million to Victor for being patient and helpful to ship it over yo Malaysia. 

I ordered 2 units of 4ch preamp ventilated. Black and silver anodized. Black belongs to my buddy and I got myself the silver one. 








Here is the parcel. It was opened by customs because they wanna check it. And below are the individual preamp packed nicely inside bubble wrap.









Unfortunately, mine has the fuse holder broken. Most probably during handling and the other unit seems in good condition.

















Didn't manage to test mine until today. I tried to find similar fuse holder but to no avail. So got another type and here is how I fixed it.
















Covered the fuse hole with sticker 

So, I am all prep-ed up to fire up this baby and enjoy. I promised Victor I will do review. 

I was quitr skeptical initially, but when I powered it up... boy oh boy... I was speechless! By the way, I just connect it to my simple home setup. JBL control 5 powered by yamaha amp. Running off ipad as source 








I was listening to some tunes from Focal test cd. Love it, exceeded my expectations. Not even close to what I am expecting. Like most tube amps/preamp does, this preamp gave "life" to the music. I am able to notice some of the details that have never heard before. The warm tube sound... just splendid! Worth every penny! As much as I enjoy listening to music in my ride, I am now looking forward more to listen to eric clapton's tune at home. 

I did make a video but the recording was bad. Will try to make another one soon.

So once again, thanks Vic for this marvelous product! This definitely gonna end up at home. When I have enough saving, will get another one for my car. So to all who has doubt, buy with confident! You will surely love this. 

Cheers!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the review!!!


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, thanks for the review!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you Ryanu for kind words and your time.

BTWThat fuse holder will be eliminated from all future production units.

Units were not touching each other they must be thrown it off the plane or something. 
Medium flat rate box is too small for 2 units shipped together.


----------



## Ryanu (Dec 1, 2012)

Btw, if u dont need 4ch in your setup, try the 2 stage mode. It's awesome!


----------



## 4thseason (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the review Ryanu.. I've been kinda thinking I want to test one out and they definitely seem like a can't miss if you're looking for that sound.

What Yamaha amp do you use in your home setup? I've been using vintage Yamaha amps in my 2 channel and HT for about 8 years and really haven't had any problems and just love em to death... Champagne taste on a beer budget.. 

I think your review has swayed me to the point of pulling the trigger on one.. Would love to see your video when you have time to add it here.

Again Thanks a lot for taking the time to write up a review and sharing..

Brian


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

4thseason said:


> Thanks for the review Ryanu.. I've been kinda thinking I want to test one out and they definitely seem like a can't miss if you're looking for that sound.
> 
> What Yamaha amp do you use in your home setup? I've been using vintage Yamaha amps in my 2 channel and HT for about 8 years and really haven't had any problems and just love em to death... Champagne taste on a beer budget..
> 
> ...


 
Annotation to his video said:
Speakers: JBL Control 5
Amplifier: Yamaha SR-301
Source: iPad 2
Music: Jaco Pastorius - Soul Intro - The Chicken (Live)


----------



## 4thseason (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey thanks for quick response and linking here to the video Victor!

B~


----------



## Ryanu (Dec 1, 2012)

4thseason said:


> Thanks for the review Ryanu.. I've been kinda thinking I want to test one out and they definitely seem like a can't miss if you're looking for that sound.
> 
> What Yamaha amp do you use in your home setup? I've been using vintage Yamaha amps in my 2 channel and HT for about 8 years and really haven't had any problems and just love em to death... Champagne taste on a beer budget..
> 
> ...


Brian, go for it! You won't regret it. Get the 2ch or if you wanna feel the awesomeness of 2 stage tube, get the 4ch instead


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`m going to short business vacation to FL from 8th to 13 of July so if you want to place your orders do it now. I`ll ship in 1 business day.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

If guy was using zapco dc amps this go first then the transmitter to amp right? Sorry for stupid question .


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

FRom HU to the preamp to Zapco.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

ok just checking.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Sunday bump


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

This was a nice little review thank you!


----------



## Ryanu (Dec 1, 2012)

optimaprime said:


> This was a nice little review thank you!


When i have time to install it in my ride i will post another review.

Anyway, to those who's still contemplating... think no more. Go for it!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`m running weekend special, free priority shipping and a small gift included in price.


----------



## Ryanu (Dec 1, 2012)

Just would like to share another recording. Pre still at home, havent really got the time to move it to car. 

BTW, this video is a tribute to Malaysia Airlines MH17, I hope there is still humanity in us. God bless all the victims.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I can only see one tube glowing, is that just angle of the video not showing it or it stopped working? It sounds like it works.


----------



## Ryanu (Dec 1, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> I can only see one tube glowing, is that just angle of the video not showing it or it stopped working? It sounds like it works.


It is because the angle of video taken vic. Don't worry, rest assured if the tube isn't working, you will be the first one to get acknowledged. Lol


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`m sure I would, couple of days without your PM and I`m worried.
I was like WTF man! all good then. moving on.


----------



## Ryanu (Dec 1, 2012)

Good day everyone, finally I managed to eliminate the alternator whine. As what Victor mentioned to me zillion times, it is due to ground loop. I cant seem to eliminate them before going to DSP, but my solution was to connect the pre after DSP.. before going to amp and the whine is gone!  

Havent really have the time to do fine tuning after having the pre installed. But, 1 thing for sure like what it did when I tested it back then at home. Music became more "lively". Will do a proper recording when time permits. Currently, a bit tied up with work. 

Nontheless, I am happy that I finally have the tube goodness in car! 

Thanks Vic for the great product!

p/s: Please ignore the messy wiring...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Ryanu said:


> Good day everyone, finally I managed to eliminate the alternator whine. As what Victor mentioned to me zillion times, it is due to ground loop. I cant seem to eliminate them before going to DSP, but my solution was to connect the pre after DSP.. before going to amp and the whine is gone!
> 
> Havent really have the time to do fine tuning after having the pre installed. But, 1 thing for sure like what it did when I tested it back then at home. Music became more "lively". Will do a proper recording when time permits. Currently, a bit tied up with work.
> 
> ...


You most welcome, sorry for be so persistent on ground loop issue I just know that`s it. now get your wires organized and tune your system.


----------



## gelsal (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the review!


----------

